# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  عمّان بعدساتهم ..

## دموع الغصون

مدينة عمان جميلة و غنية بناسها وسكانها، بحاراتها وشوارعها، ومناظرها الجميلة

وفي عمان مجموعة من المصورين المتميزين ، الذين يبدعون في التقاط هذا الجمال بعدسات كاميراتهم.

 ستكون هذه الزاوية خاصة بإبداعاتهم . تابعونا و استمتعوا بما سيقدمونه لكم مصورينا في زاوية...

عمّان تنمو بكميراتهم
عمان بعدساتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

Zeina Shahin

----------


## دموع الغصون

Name: Jonathan Kalan

----------


## دموع الغصون

Noura Abduallah Al Saya'ra

----------


## دموع الغصون

Mohammed Zatari

----------


## دموع الغصون

Piers

----------


## دموع الغصون

Baker Stass

----------


## دموع الغصون

Ali Al-Shaikhli

----------


## دموع الغصون

Ameer Masoud

----------


## دموع الغصون

Mohammad Asfour

----------


## دموع الغصون

Jacky Sawalha

----------


## دموع الغصون

Hussam A’na

----------


## دموع الغصون

Bashar Alaeddin

----------


## دموع الغصون

Ibraheem Shaheen

----------


## &روان&

كتير روعة الصور وفيها ابداع  يظهر جمال عمان الحبيبة 

واكيد من ضمن هاي الصور احنا هناك ساكنين

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

561840_361082850602112_308414729202258_1043849_849747422_n.jpg

*Ala2 Hamdan's Photography*

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

دموع الغصون

صور جميلة ورائعة لعمان الحبيبة مجهود مميز
كالعادة تتحفينا بروائعكِ الجميلة مودتي وتقديري لكِ

----------


## محمد العزام

انتقاء رائع 

وجمال خلاب ...يبهر العين بالمشاهدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

روان & زيكو & معاذ & امجاد & محمد 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
زيكو مشكور كتير على الصورة جد رائعة وتم الاعجاب ببيج المصورة الرائعة جد عندها حس عالي و فن راقي بالتصوير 
معاذ مشكور على المجموعة المميز لصور متفرقة من عمّان 

انتظروا المزيد

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مجموعة صور لجبل القلعة 















*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مجموعة صور لجبل القلعة 
Amman Citadel by Mustafa Bader



























*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مجموعة صور لجبل القلعة 
Amman Citadel by Bassil Mohmmad









*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 ادراج عمان 








*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

جبل عمّان - شارع الرينبو

----------


## دموع الغصون

جبل عمّان - شارع الرينبو

----------


## اليتيم العماني

عمان العروبة الحية .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تحية من عمّان إلى عُمان 
مشكور اليتيم على المرور 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

صورة نادرة لدوار الداخلية ملتقطة في مطلع السبعينيات
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------

